# Remington 1100 jaming



## Deerhead (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a 1978 Remington 1100 12 ga. This weekend I shot a round of sporting clays then went dove hunting. After 40 rounds the breach bolt locks in the open position after the second consecutive shot. The third shot will not cycle out of the magazine tube into the chamber. Does anyone know what would cause the breach bolt to lock in the open position and not cycle the third shell? Have you had this problem with your 1100? If so what did you do to fix the problem?


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 3, 2012)

Had a shooting buddy that had same problem with an older 1100. It had been used to teach skeet to youngsters in an Explorer Post, and had little cleaning during sevral hundred rounds of Fiochi ammo, which does not feauture the cleanest burning powder. We took it apart, cleaned it well, lubed it and reassembled. No more problems.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2012)

Check/unplug your gas ports . . .


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 3, 2012)

Gas ports or cheap shells.  Mine only cycles the good, heavy stuff.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Sep 3, 2012)

Look on youtube for how to clean a remington 1100.  Good video of how to disassemble, clean and reassemble.  Used it to clean a dirty 1100 20 ga I bought.


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 3, 2012)

also while you have it apart, replace the rubber o ring so that you get a good seal. the rubber could be getting hard and loosing its seal.


----------



## deadend (Sep 3, 2012)

Cleaning gas ports and replacing the o-ring should do the trick.


----------



## Early-14 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Early-14*

That little O-ring.  ACE hardware,  industrial O-ring number 21,   50 cents and works just fine.


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 3, 2012)

IMHO, the issue is in the housing below the bolt. There are some metal ?bends? Here which sort of indicate there is no following shell, causing the bolt to lock. So I believe that maybe the issue is poor spring pressure or dirt causing the shell in the tube not to come far enough back to hit the catch and tell the bolt to cycle again.

Just my guess.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Sep 3, 2012)

Early-14 said:


> That little O-ring.  ACE hardware,  industrial O-ring number 21,   50 cents and works just fine.



x 2


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 3, 2012)

i tapped a new port in mine best i remember, clean em and check o-ring, also they dnt eat cheap ammo!


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 4, 2012)

Remember, if the bolt is locking open, as noted by the OP, i don't believe the gas system is the issue. maybe if failed to cycle, but it appears there is enough gas to fully cycle the bolt. the bolt is open, and the shell ejected.

i wish i could be more specific on the cause, but take EMPTY / FIRED shells, and run them through manually you may be able to observe the problem by looking at the bottom.

again, during normal cycling, when actually firing, the contact somewhere between the shells coming through the feed process somehow triggers the mechanical lock for the bolt to remain open. it sounds like the action between the 2nd and 3rd shells is not correct as it was between the 1st and 2nd. make sure there is adequate spring force to push the 3rd shell against the catch. i do think that catch is 2 stage, with a shell in the tube, it holds the shell in against the spring force, but it catches also at the top of the shell to prevent or cause bolt locking based upon presence of the shell.

if there is plug, and you took it out, you could increase and validate the spring pressure theory if the gun still locks after the 2nd shot, or continues to fire until there is only one shell in the tube.

maybe give the spring, mag tube and ?follower? a super good cleaning.

then again, maybe i am full of something besides dinner. i do hope this helps.

if it doesn't, and you want to sell this thing, CHEAP, drop me a line! 



Deerhead said:


> I have a 1978 Remington 1100 12 ga. This weekend I shot a round of sporting clays then went dove hunting. *After 40 rounds the breach bolt locks in the open position after the second consecutive shot. The third shot will not cycle out of the magazine tube into the chamber.* Does anyone know what would cause the breach bolt to lock in the open position and not cycle the third shell? Have you had this problem with your 1100? If so what did you do to fix the problem?


----------



## southgaoriginal (Sep 4, 2012)

i had one doing something similar it ended up being a small spring that had slipped off i cleaned it up and took my knife and slipped the spring back over and no more issues.  Not sure of the correct terms but if you press the bottom open like you are going to insert a shell look on the side the spring was on the mechanism that grabbed the shell out of the magazine.  Mine wouldnt always grab the next shell making the gun think it empty and locking the bolt back


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 4, 2012)

You have me thinking!  I will go by Ace and get some O rings.  The port is clean.  Its a new barrell.  This problem appeared on my other barrells too.  I have a plug in the magazine so I'll check it out too.  That is while I am breaking it down giving it another detailed cleaning.  I'll keep you posted if this helps.  Oh I was shooting Remingtion Skeet and dove loads.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Yotedawg (Sep 4, 2012)

Pay attention to georgia_home. You do NOT have a gas problem if your bolt is coming all the way back and locking. 

The reason it's locking back on the second shot is because the third shell is not coming out of the magazine tube. The cause for this could be a couple of different things. It could be your interceptor, or most probably your interceptor spring, the disconnect, or it possibly could be your feed latch. 

Take a look at this schematic. The numbers I listed in order are 60, 59, 39, and 43. 

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Products.aspx?catid=11917

Good luck.....


----------



## speedcop (Sep 4, 2012)

had one do the same thing, replaced the disconnector, never happened again. It is possible sometimes that gunk and crud build up around the disconnect slowing it down a good cleaning may help, or like yote stated the interceptor spring may be weak or broke


----------



## killerv (Sep 6, 2012)

give it a good cleaning and a new o-ring, then test it out


----------



## gaowensjr (Oct 12, 2012)

Over time the magazine spring will weaken. As it stretches farther out for the third shell it looses power. Magazine tube could have a small dent or could be dirty. Like it was said, if it is locking back it isn't a gas or load issue. If you can, swap that magazine spring with someone gun that runs with no problem. Maybe you can eliminate some possible problems.


----------

